# “Sorry Not Sorry” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 27, 2019)

Like gaily wrapped gifts beneath a tree, our entries made good on the promise of treasure this month. Well done, all! Despite stiff competition, one poet has emerged victorious. Please join us in congratulating and celebrating our esteemed winner, *Jen the Pen*, for her poignant and extremely well wrought entry, *Memento*. 

Jen will receive this month’s Laureate, and has the honor of selecting our next prompt, the very first of a hopefully stellar New Year for all who enter our Green Lady’s hallowed halls. No pressure, Jen, lol. 


‘Twas a pleasure to find you in my inbox this month, and I told you so posthaste. You were missed, and my anticipation was duly rewarded. I bow to the return of your amazing muse, Jen, and pray nothing gets in your way as you flourish. Kudos, my friend, you truly earned this win.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 28, 2019)

Congratulations, Jen, my friend....  you handled the subject with delicate skill, and with honest dignity...


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you so much. It was one of those poems that needed to be written so I was grateful that the prompt worked so well for it.

Thanks to everyone who voted at such a busy time of year. I hope you all had a great Christmas and I wish you the best of everything for 2020.

Jen


----------



## Mish (Dec 30, 2019)

Congrats jenthepen! I really liked your entry!


----------



## andrewclunn (Dec 31, 2019)

You got my vote!


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks Mish. I hope your New Year celebrations went well and you are staying safe with the wild fires going on? Take care,

jen


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 31, 2019)

Cheers, Andrew. Enjoy tonight and have a great 2020.

Jen


----------



## Mish (Dec 31, 2019)

jenthepen said:


> Thanks Mish. I hope your New Year celebrations went well and you are staying safe with the wild fires going on? Take care,
> 
> jen



Thank you jen. Luckily our area is not affected by the fires. Still the sky above us turned apocalyptic red for a few days and we are breathing in a lot of ash and other PM 2.5 particles. It's unhealthy. I wrote a story about it.

I hope your new year celebrations went well!


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 1, 2020)

Mish said:


> Thank you jen. Luckily our area is not affected by the fires. Still the sky above us turned apocalyptic red for a few days and we are breathing in a lot of ash and other PM 2.5 particles. It's unhealthy. I wrote a story about it.
> 
> I hope your new year celebrations went well!




Yes thanks. Our new year was nice and quite with just the two of us but we did get the benefit of the firework display at the local village pub just along the road.

I'm glad you are safe from the fires. The news reports are terrifying and everyone over here is thinking of all the folks down there and praying for a quick change in the weather.


----------

